# $4/gal Next Year



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good news. Lol. Cant wait for the libtards to complain.

https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2021/02/11/elections-have-consequences-gas-prices-expected-to-top-4-gal-next-year/


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm guessing $5 by next year.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bet your bottom dollar that the MSM are going to ignore it. If they do cover it, it'll either be Trump's fault or it'll be reported as a good thing as people will be driving less and therefore emitting less exhaust.

Trump's controversial tweeting sure does look less offensive, huh?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Since I drive 2 hours both ways for work this is going to both suck and blow. Maybe I should just retire at 50.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Since I drive 2 hours both ways for work this is going to both suck and blow. Maybe I should just retire at 50.


Maybe. I retired at 46. Afterwards, you get caught up and busy in so much sh!te you wonder how you ever had the time to hold a job. It's not all beaches and umbrella drinks LOL.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Maybe. I retired at 46. Afterwards, you get caught up and busy in so much sh!te you wonder how you ever had the time to hold a job. It's not all beaches and umbrella drinks LOL.


Already there my friend. Already there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With the daily price increases it will make $4 by spring.

Quit working at 46, best decision I've ever made. Not going to waste the last part of my life chasing a buck.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The only thing keeping it down is covid. The free market has determined a lot less oil is needed right now. Not sure when that ends.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m screwed. I have an old oil furnace but I heat during Dec., Jan., and Feb. with a hard coal stove. Biden is going to hit coal hard. I need to replace my old oil furnace. My options are oil or propane but Biden is going to hit the oil industry hard. Any way I do it, I’m screwed.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

$5 by year end. 

Elections have consequences 

Who do you think is more affected by high energy prices. But of course biden would never reprise taxes on the middle class or poor.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm screwed. I have an old oil furnace but I heat during Dec., Jan., and Feb. with a hard coal stove. Biden is going to hit coal hard. I need to replace my old oil furnace. My options are oil or propane but Biden is going to hit the oil industry hard. Any way I do it, I'm screwed.


I know how that feels, went from oil to NG when fuel oil was $4/gal. I used to have 2 5gal can that I used every day to put in enough to heat the house for a couple of days. Real poor boy at the time. New 95% efficient furnace/$3500.00, $700/yr now to heat the house. On oil $2500.00 just threw the winter months. Really lightened the load. Plus got to take some of the cost off of taxes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Libtards want to artificially inflat the price of oil and gas to make expensive and independence energy from solar and wind look attractive


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Libtards want to artificially inflat the price of oil and gas to make expensive and independence energy from solar and wind look attractive


Wait until the low wage libtard has to pay for it though. I can afford it if I have to. I'm betting they can't.

The tears will be epic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Wait until the low wage libtard has to pay for it though. I can afford it if I have to. I'm betting they can't.
> 
> The tears will be epic.


I don't know that they ( The Sheeple ) will make the connection. They will hear big brother and nod their heads in agreement. It will always be somebody else's fault, Never the fact that they are morons and voted for morons.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know that they ( The Sheeple ) will make the connection. They will hear big brother and nod their heads in agreement. It will always be somebody else's fault, Never the fact that they are morons and voted for morons.


I'll help them make the connection. I remember when gas prices went sky high before. People were very vocal about it at the pumps.
Maybe I'll wear this while filling up.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m retired with no place to drive except the grocery store. I have a full size SUV but since it’s paid for, I don’t much care how expensive gas gets. And truth be told, I can afford high heating bills as all our other expenses are pretty low. But these increased enery costs will really hurt the majority of working people. The wife and I will be just fine. I feel sorry for the rest but hey, they’re going to get just exactly what they voted for.


----------

